# AquaClear 20 in an Axolotl tank (20gallon)



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi guys i'm wanting to start an Axolotl tank and i already have an Aquaclear 20 filter and I'm about to get a 20 gallon tank. 

The thing is, i heard Axolotls do not like the current created by the filter even if its on the lowest settings.

So my question is, can anyone suggest any methods to break the current the filter creates? (without me buying a sponge filter that is).

Thank you guys in advance!


----------

